# Cube LTD Pro oder LTD Team



## cubetinto (24. September 2005)

Hallo,

fahre seit ca. einem Jahr ein Cube LTD 1. Jetzt möchte ich mir, da das LTD 1 meine Frau bekommen soll, einen Cube LTD Pro bzw. einen LTD Team zulegen.
Jetzt meine Frage, lohnt es sich die 100 Aufpreis für das LTD Team?
1. Sind die  Hayes HF-X 9 Scheibenbremsen besser als die Magura Julie?
2. Ist die Rock Shox Tora 318 Air u-Turn besser als die Coil U-Turn?
3. Was ist der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Gabeln?

http://www.cube-bikes.de/fahrrad.html

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## da_lole (27. September 2005)

Servus,
schließe mich bei der Gelegenheit gleich der Frage an, da ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe.   
Mit welchem Bike der 2005er Reihe kann man das Cube Pro von der Qualität her vergleichen? Auf alle Fälle nicht mit dem LTD 5 oder, auch wenns fast genauso ausschaut?!?
Die Komponenten vom Pro sind ja eigentlich gut , wie kommt da der relativ günstige Preis zustande oder andersherum gefragt, wo wurde da gespart?(Sattel? Rahmen? Gabel?)
Nach Erfahrungsberichten zum Pro zu fragen wär irgendwie schusselig aber was haltet ihr so -vom ersten Eindruck her- von dem Bike?

Ciao Flo
T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (27. September 2005)

@cubetinto
also die 100 lohnen sich...die federund mit luft hat es in sich und auch die hayes sind sehr gut oda besser als die julie allemal.....nimm also lieber das team...es wiegt auch weniger

@da loele
gespart wurde ein wenig an den einbauteilen wie kasette, kurbel etc.   also alles nicht sooooooooooooo wichtige teile  ...das das bike dadurch an gewicht zunimmt ist allseits bekannt.....aber das bike hat trozdem ein strkes preisleistungsverhaeltnis.....also schlag einfach zu wenn es dir gefaellt

Gewicht: 
Team : 12.3 kg
Pro: 12.5 kg


----------



## solinger (27. September 2005)

Hallo Forum,

auch ich möchte mich der Frage von cubetinto anschließen. Da mir die luftgefederte Gabel beim Team robuster erscheint und die Bremsen in einigen Foren besser bewertet wurden, tendiere ich eher zum LTD Team.

Ich hab aber mal eine Frage zu den Scheibenbremsen. Mein Händler meinte, daß man mit Scheibenbremsen ständig Ärger hat, weil die Dinger andauernd quitschen und aufwändiger in Wartung sind. 
Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Oder ist die Hayes HF-X 9 da eine Ausnahme?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Madt (29. September 2005)

entweder der haendler will dich verarschen oda hat keine ahnung......scheibenbremsen muessen zwr gewartet werden wegen des oels...aber auch "normale" bremsem muessen ueberarbeitet wegen.....(neuer bowdenzug oda bremsbelaege etc.)...also lass idch net von sonem typen uebern tisch ziehn


----------



## Soccer1990 (6. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen,

ich stehe zur zeit auch vor der entscheidung mir ein neues bike zu kaufen.
auch ich bin auf das cube ltd team gestoßen, da es doch ein sehr gutes preisleistungsverhältnis hat...

aber auch das focus black forest 2006 sagt mir sehr zu:

Gabel   	Rock Shox Tora 318 Air, Motion Control, Magnesium, 100mm Federweg
Schaltung 	Shimano Deore XT RD-M751 - 27 Gang
Bremse 	Magura Julie, hydraulic Discbrake vorne und hinten
Bremshebel 	Magura Julie
Sattel 	Selle Italia X2 Pro
Sattelstütze 	FSA Aluminium 6061
Lenker 	FSA XC-180 FlatBar Aluminium 6061, 600mm
Vorbau 	FSA Aluminium 6061
Laufradgröße 	26 Zoll
Felgen 	Alex DP-17 Double wall Disc
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution 57-559
Naben 	Shimano M475 vorne und hinten
Kurbelsatz 	Shimano Deore LX FC-M580, Hollowtech II incl. bottom bracket 44/32/22
Zahnkränze 	Shimano Deore CS-HG50 9-fach 11-32

Ich tendiere im moment doch eher dazu mir das black forest zu kaufen, da es von den schaltkomponenten her besser is...

Oder sind die bremsen wichtiger, weil hier ist das cube besser...

für welches bike würdet ihr euch entscheiden und warum?

cya


----------



## ChrisB (6. Oktober 2005)

Sagt mal hat die Tora am Ltd. auch 100mm Federweg? Mein Händler meinte nämlich sie hätte 80mm nachdem er mit dem Metermaß nachgemeßen hat   
Und weiterhin hatte diese Gabel im gelockten Zustand so ca. 40mm Spiel?! 
Naja morgen hohle ich mein Ltd. Team ab und freue mich schon tierisch


----------



## Madt (7. Oktober 2005)

also bei einem bike fuer touren und CC ist eine gabel mit 80mm vollens ausreichend und alles was drueber liegt macht das bike nur schwerfaelliger.......also 100mm ist eigendlcih fuern arsch!!!...da nimm lieba 80...und die bremsen sind eines der wichtigsten teile am bike


NIMM DAS CUBE!!! und machst nichts falsch!


----------



## kanone123 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich fahre seit letzter Woche das "CUBE LTD Team", es ist ein klasse Bike.   Vor allem die Hayes-Bremsen sind "BRUTAL", die haben eine Verzögerung, ich bin überwältigt. Zudem habe ich noch ein Fully mit Magura Juli Bremsen, ich muss sagen, sie sind nicht schlecht, aber die Hayes sind BESSER. Am Anfang brauchen sie ne Weile bis sie richtig eingebremst sind, was übrigens jede Scheibenbremse braucht, aber die Hayes sind doch trozdem besser.
Weiter allen eine gute Fahrt und Hals und Beinbruch
Gruss Harald


----------



## Madt (17. Oktober 2005)

zum glueck wissen wir etwas mehr uber scheibenbremsen.....ich sag nur magura julie und net juli....oda ham wir etwa sommer?


----------



## da_lole (18. Oktober 2005)

Servus,
mit welcher Vorgängergabel aus der Rockshox-Reihe kann man die Tora 318 u-turn coil vergleichen?  Mit der Judy?
Hat die jetz 80 bis 100 oder bis 130mm federweg?

ciao flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich komme gerade vom Händler und habe mir das LTD Pro angeschaut, also die Weisse Lackierung hat mir wirklich gut gefallen und generell fand ich das Bike klasse, nur bin ich jetzt noch am überlegen ob das LTD Team vielleicht doch besser wäre  

Es sind ja nun paar Wochen vergangen, wie schauts den mit eurer Erfahrung mit dem Team bzw Pro aus ?

Gibts irgendwo Online nen Testbericht drüber?


----------



## Herbstlaub (2. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich werde mir wohl ein LTD Team zulegen. Der Händler hatte leider nur die schwarze Ausführung da - im Katalog gefällt mir "lime green" aber besser.
Allerdings meinte der Händler, dass das in Wirklichkeit kein heller gelb-grün Farbton, sondern eher ein dunkles Förstergrün sei. Stimmt das? Hat jemand die grüne Version schon mal in real gesehen?
Ich glaube ja eher, dass der Händler das mit dem Cube Elite in "Laser Green" verwechselt hat.

Herbstlaub


----------



## schlupp (2. November 2005)

Herbstlaub schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl ein LTD Team zulegen. Der Händler hatte leider nur die schwarze Ausführung da - im Katalog gefällt mir "lime green" aber besser.
> Allerdings meinte der Händler, dass das in Wirklichkeit kein heller gelb-grün Farbton, sondern eher ein dunkles Förstergrün sei. Stimmt das? Hat jemand die grüne Version schon mal in real gesehen?
> ...


Also da muss es eine Verwechslung gegeben haben. Das Limegreen ist knallgelb eloxiert, mit einem Stich ins Grüne, limegreen eben. Das Elite ist dagegen Tannengrün bis knallgrün. Das LTD Team in Limegreen sollte es ab Dezember geben. Wird auf jeden Fall der absolute Hingucker

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Dardvadder (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe mir auch schon das LTD Pro genauer angeschaut jedoch kann ich die Ferdergabel schlecht einschetzen ( Tora 302Coil ).Was haltet ihr von dieser Gabel ?
Wo liegt der Unterschied zu der Tora 318 ?
Mein Händler miente das er sie auf 100 mm umbauen kann, ist das so einfach ?
Zu dem habe ich mich hier im Vorum mal umgeschaut und fast nichts gutes über die Magura Julie gehört. Ist die wircklich so schlecht ?
Hat auch jemand langfrisitg gute Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht ?

Danke schon mal im Voruas


----------

